# Press Release: DISH Network 1st TV Provider to Launch All 3 Univision Networks in HD



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*DISH Network® first TV Provider TO launch ALL THREE UNIVISION NETWORKS IN HD*​​*Provides the Only Complete High Definition Lineup of 2010 FIFA World CupTM Coverage in Spanish Nationwide*​​*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - May 12, 2010 - *DISH Network L.L.C., America's fastest-growing pay-TV provider, today became the first and only company to launch all three Univision networks in HD - Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavisión HD. DISH Network is also launching Univision and TeleFutura local stations in HD to deliver the most complete high definition coverage of the 2010 FIFA World Cup™ South Africa. Univision HD and TeleFutura HD are available today and Galavisión HD arrives in early June.

"Since day one, DISH Network has been committed to delivering the very best in Latino programming, and we're proud to offer three of the top Spanish-language networks in high definition just in time for the 2010 FIFA World Cup™," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Our customers will not only get access to live 2010 FIFA World Cup™ games in HD on Univision and TeleFutura, but also they'll get primetime replays of games on Galavisión, HD, available nationally in June only on DISH Network."

"Our mission is to provide viewers with the highest-quality information and entertainment, and this partnership significantly helps to put our Spanish-language programming and category-leading 2010 FIFA World Cup™ coverage in front of an audience that wants to enjoy the best Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavisión HD has to offer," said Tonia O'Connor, executive vice president, distribution sales and marketing, Univision Communications. "The availability of our portfolio of networks in HD speaks to DISH Network's commitment to Hispanic audiences." 

Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavisión HD, owned by Univision Communications, Inc., are the leading Spanish-language programming destinations for U.S. Hispanics. Univision is the No. 1 Spanish-language network in the U.S. and is the exclusive, Spanish-language home to the 2010 FIFA World Cup™. TeleFutura ranks second among all Spanish-language networks in key dayparts and will also show live 2010 FIFA World Cup™ games. Galavisión is the top Spanish-language cable network, and will feature primetime replays of 2010 FIFA World Cup™ matches along with specially-produced content, providing viewers with the most complete 2010 FIFA World Cup™ experience. 

For more information on how to subscribe, visit www.dishlatino.com or call 1-888-599-DISH. 

###​
*About DISH Network*
DISH Network L.L.C., a subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), provides more than 14.3 million satellite TV customers, as of March 31, 2010, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the ViP® 722 HD DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network Corporation is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com, follow on Twitter, @dishnetwork (www.twitter.com/dishnetwork), or become a Fan on Facebook, www.facebook.com/dishnetwork.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is also important to note that all three channels are in the America's Top 200 package ... which makes these channels available without an expensive subscription.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Technically this statement is false as D* launched UniHD and TelefuHD first...The third GalaHD wont be available til June. Dish continues to make up flattering titles to manipulate the truth.

BTW: Congrats on the addition.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Technically this statement is false as D* launched UniHD and TelefuHD first...The third GalaHD wont be available til June. Dish continues to make up flattering titles to manipulate the truth.
> 
> BTW: Congrats on the addition.


Semantics...semantics...really, at this point...who cares?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Technically this statement is false as D* launched UniHD and TelefuHD first...The third GalaHD wont be available til June. Dish continues to make up flattering titles to manipulate the truth.
> 
> BTW: Congrats on the addition.


Technically the statement, never says Dish launched UniHD and TeleHD 1st. The statement clearly states "Galavisión HD arrives in early June." 
The Announcement clearly says, Dish will be the 1st to have all 3 of them in HD.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Technically the statement, never says Dish launched UniHD and TeleHD 1st. The statement clearly states "Galavisión HD arrives in early June."
> The Announcement clearly says, Dish will be the 1st to have all 3 of them in HD.


It clearly states Dish, "*today *became the first and only company *to launch all three* Univision networks in HD - Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavisión HD."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Smthkd said:


> Technically this statement is false as D* launched UniHD and TelefuHD first...The third GalaHD wont be available til June. Dish continues to make up flattering titles to manipulate the truth.


Thed DirecTV and DISH can race to June and see who adds it first! 
DISH is the first to announce the channel. DirecTV has not announced it.

Plus DISH has these three channels placed at a level comparable to "Choice" ... on DirecTV one would have to add a Spanish language package to get Telefutura's national feed. So DISH provides the two channels to more of their customers and will be adding the third in an announced timeframe.



> BTW: Congrats on the addition.


Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It clearly states Dish, "*today *became the first and only company *to launch all three* Univision networks in HD - Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavisión HD."


It also CLEARLY states, several times, *Univision HD* and *TeleFutura HD* are available *today* and *Galavisión HD* arrives in *early June*.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> It also CLEARLY states, several times, *Univision HD* and *TeleFutura HD* are available *today* and *Galavisión HD* arrives in *early June*.


Ok, but I was still pointing out its obvious incorrect opening statement.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Ok, but I was still pointing out its obvious incorrect opening statement.


Oh you mean the "truth in maketing, grab your attention, opening statement" without the details.
I will give you that point.

Please read in sarcasm, between the quotes, as they all do that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Oh you mean the "truth in maketing, grab your attention, opening statement" without the details.
> I will give you that point.
> 
> Please read in sarcasm, between the quotes, as they all do that.


:lol: So true.

It is good to see more HD, though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just stick with the headline *DISH Network 1st TV Provider to Launch All 3 Univision Networks in HD * and but add the word "Soon" which seems to apply to everything they announce.:sure:


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Besides I dont think any World Cup games will be On Galavision...it'll be Univision and Telefutura if im not mistaken..so other than Wrestling lucha libre and soaps Galavision is worthless to me..im sure if any were, the Directv crew (myself included) will hope said games will fall on one of the ESPN channels. Cause we dont have Galavision in HD


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Santi360HD said:


> Besides I dont think any World Cup games will be On Galavision...it'll be Univision and Telefutura if im not mistaken..so other than Wrestling lucha libre and soaps Galavision is worthless to me..im sure if any were, the Directv crew (myself included) will hope said games will fall on one of the ESPN channels. Cause we dont have Galavision in HD


http://eon.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20100324006245&newsLang=en

_Broadcasting all of the event's 64 matches in High Definition (HD), Univision will be transformed into the U.S. World Cup destination leveraging its market-leading assets -- Univision, TeleFutura, Galavision, Univision.com, Univision Movil, and Univision On Demand - to deliver a one-of-a-kind experience for its audiences with nearly 900 hours of comprehensive coverage. The World Cup on Univision will begin airing live on Friday, June 11th at 8am Eastern/7 am Central/5am Pacific._

Galavision will be the best of the day replay game.

ESPN will do a good job, and will watch most of the games on ESPN. I don't speak spanish, and like last World Cup, I will be watching lots of Univision as well, as they do a better job than ESPN, even IF I can't understand them. Granted with most soccer games I a turn down the announcers anyways, as they are usually to annoying.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Santi360HD said:


> Besides I dont think any World Cup games will be On Galavision...it'll be Univision and Telefutura if im not mistaken..so other than Wrestling lucha libre and soaps Galavision is worthless to me..im sure if any were, the Directv crew (myself included) will hope said games will fall on one of the ESPN channels. Cause we dont have Galavision in HD


Besides the prime time World Cup Game replays in HD, there should be plenty of other HD programming on Galavision-HD when it goes live in June.... GALA carries many hours of news programs and entertainment/talk shows (12-14 hrs. daily) directly live from Mexico which are produced in HD by Televisa Networks-Mexico in native 1080i.... I would assume that GALA-HD will be passing through all of these live HD shows when they debut in June....That's alot of new HD !....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok,
Another reason to either watch Univision, and try to follow in a language I don't speak or Turn off the sound when ESPN is covering Soccer.
USA vs Czech Republic, CZE scores just before the 44 minute mark, to Tie the score, and the STUPID ESPN coverage team, calls the goal, the "Stopage time equalizer for the Czech Republic." Somebody needs to inform the ESPN coverage team, that soccer is played in 2 half's both 45 minutes long. Stoppage time startes after the 45minutes, not a minute and a half before. The coverage team has been screwing up all game, but that one was just over the top bad.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok,
> Another reason to either watch Univision, and try to follow in a language I don't speak or Turn off the sound when ESPN is covering Soccer.
> USA vs Czech Republic, CZE scores just before the 44 minute mark, to Tie the score, and the STUPID ESPN coverage team, calls the goal, the "Stopage time equalizer for the Czech Republic." Somebody needs to inform the ESPN coverage team, that soccer is played in 2 half's both 45 minutes long. Stoppage time startes after the 45minutes, not a minute and a half before. The coverage team has been screwing up all game, but that one was just over the top bad.


At least ESPN does not interrupt soccer matches for commercials; the trend of American television coverage prior to the 1994 World Cup; the Spanish channels did not interrupt coverage even in those days. The only announcers, in the United States, which do a great job of calling soccer matches, are those on Univision and Telemundo. I remember watching several World Cup matches on Univision in 1990, because there was no English domestic coverage, except for the final match. Now we get to see all the World Cup games, in English, no less.

While ESPN coverage has improved visually; the announcers are still calling games like they have never covered a soccer match before. By the way, at least they now refer to it as "stoppage time"; in the past they referred to it as "injury time". Of course, the most over used adjective has to be "dangerous", any time has a shot on goal.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> At least ESPN does not interrupt soccer matches for commercials; the trend of American television coverage prior to the 1994 World Cup; the Spanish channels did not interrupt coverage even in those days. The only announcers, in the United States, which do a great job of calling soccer matches, are those on Univision and Telemundo. I remember watching several World Cup matches on Univision in 1990, because there was no English domestic coverage, except for the final match. Now we get to see all the World Cup games, in English, no less.
> 
> While ESPN coverage has improved visually; the announcers are still calling games like they have never covered a soccer match before. By the way, at least they now refer to it as "stoppage time"; in the past they referred to it as "injury time". Of course, the most over used adjective has to be "dangerous", any time has a shot on goal.


I wonder what kind of chance we have in getting Univision TV monopoly to add a SAP, to there broadcasts?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

HAH! Now that's ironic "transmitted in English in SAP"


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> HAH! Now that's ironic "transmitted in English in SAP"


Why not? Secondary Audio Program, for those of us that live near the border, were we have more Mexico based TV stations than US station, would find this useful.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I wonder what kind of chance we have in getting Univision TV monopoly to add a SAP, to there broadcasts?


I would suspect that might come in time. The current generation of Latinos watch more mainstream American television, than the Spanish language channels. So, you will see a shift on the Spanish language channels to be more cultural oriented, but in English with Spanish SAP. Broadcasters like Univision are already preparing for this demographic "shift", because they know that younger Latinos do not use Spanish as their primary language. And the Spanish channels, like their English counterparts, value that under age 50 demographic.

Providing English SAP may not be cost effective for them, because it would be short term. Too bad, because Telefutura does run a number of movies (originally in English) in Spanish. And of course having commentators who know soccer is certainly a plus, if their commentary was translated to English. Finally, there are some other good shows, and newscasts on these channels, but for a non-Spanish speaker they are difficult to watch. In Denver, we have four, soon five, Spanish channels. When you think that Denver has seven "mainstream" English channels (I am excluding ION, infomercial and religious channels), you can see how big television directed towards Latinos is in this part of the country.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

nmetro said:


> When you think that Denver has seven "mainstream" English channels (I am excluding ION, infomercial and religious channels), you can see how big television directed towards Latinos is in this part of the country.


what channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Providing English SAP may not be cost effective for them, because it would be short term. Too bad, because Telefutura does run a number of movies (originally in English) in Spanish. And of course having commentators who know soccer is certainly a plus, if their commentary was translated to English.


Translating commentary might be cost effective ... but providing SAP needs to be a nearly all or nothing proposition. There is a chain involved. That chain starts with the program production and runs through the distribution system. On a broadcast station that chain runs through to their encoders to people's home. For satellite carriage DISH would have to complete that chain from OTA reception to the receiver. It is an investment for all the parties involved to build and maintain this chain.

Then decide what to put there. Movies with an English dub could be fed the same way movies with a Spanish dub are fed on "English" channels. But if the content with SAP is occasional or rare is it worth maintaining the chain?

As for the "translating" ... I'm picturing a UN style overdub of English where someone just repeats what they heard in a different language. It would be better to have qualified broadcasters doing an entirely separate commentary. When SAP is done on NBC sports I believe they have separate commentators from Telemundo working independently. When ESPN content is available simulcast on ESPN Desportes I believe they do the same. Not a dub of what someone else said but a separate commentary. (This may vary by sport.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When all else fails, there's always this option::grin:


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Arguing over 3 messican HD channels for which there only redeemable quality is the hot wimmins on it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For those keeping track ... Galavision is now available on DISH (as of 3:11pm ET)!

Channel 273 / 9528 for English package subscribers (AT200 and above).
Channel 833 / 5349 for Latino package subscribers.


----------

